# Best Free Blueprint Software?



## TDO (Mar 8, 2011)

I'm looking to make an accurate mock-up of my HT and wondered what program would work best.
Suggestions?


----------



## bpape (Sep 14, 2006)

Google SketchUp is free and 3D if you want to learn it. For something that isn't free but is terribly handy for a lot of different things, you can use MS Visio.

Bryan


----------



## TDO (Mar 8, 2011)

bpape said:


> Google SketchUp is free and 3D if you want to learn it. For something that isn't free but is terribly handy for a lot of different things, you can use MS Visio.
> 
> Bryan


K, so I have already made a 3D model of my room, but thought I'd better get a 2D blueprint style layout with measurements as well. Keep in mind, this is all for a future "help me with my HT thread" in regards to acoustical treatment. I figured the more data the better.


----------

